# typo or typographical error



## pontios (Feb 18, 2011)

Συγνωμη για τα ορθοφραφικα μου λαθοι .. 

Μεγαλωσα και μενω στην Αυστραλια - προσπαθω να αυτοδιδαχτω ωσο μπορω στα Ελληνικα.

To "typographical error" η "typo" πως μεταφραζετε στα Ελληνικα ?

ισως .. "στραβοπληκτρολογηση" ? .. αλα υπαρχει αυτη η λεξη ?

Σας ευχαριστω και χαιρεστισμους ..

Χρηστος απο την Αυστραλια


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Γεια σου, Χρήστο.

Με τα πολλά λόγια το λέμε: _*τυπογραφικό λάθος*_. Δεν έχουμε κουτσουρεμένο για πιο γρήγορο. Περίπου σαν κι αυτό που λες είναι η *λάθος πληκτρολόγηση*, αλλά δεν είναι λιγότερα γράμματα.

Καλή προσπάθεια στα γραφτά. :) Τα προφορικά σου είναι άνετα;


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστω Nickel

Τοτε ας προτεινω στραβοπληκτρολογηση ως μια κουτσουρομενη καινουρια λεξη :)

προφορικα τα καταφερνω .. η ροη μου μπορει να βελτιωηθει λιγακη βεβαια 

θα επισκετουμε ταχτικα τωρα που εμαθα για αυτο το σπουδαιο ιστοτοπιο .. και
ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια !

Εδω στης αντποδες εινε 1.30 μμ


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2011)

pontios said:


> [...]Εδω στης αντποδες εινε 1.30 μμ


Ε τότε, καλώς όρισες και καλή όρεξη, Χρήστο. :)


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2011)

σπανακοριζο συνοδευομενο με σαλατα , πατατες .. και ελληνικο καφε
οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο ..

εννοεις ορεξη να μαθαινω βεβαια .. ειμε υπερποντιος ποντιος


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα (για όταν θα ανοίξεις κι εσύ τα μάτια σου). 

Μια και θέλεις να μαθαίνεις, σου έχω εργαλείο που σκίζει. Είναι ένας ορθογραφικός διορθωτής για το Firefox. Αρκεί να έχεις Firefox. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/english-greek-spelling-diction/?src=oftenusedwith
Υπογραμμίζει λάθη της αγγλικής και της ελληνικής. Εμένα που αλλού πατάω και αλλού βρίσκεται το δάχτυλο με έχει σώσει. Θα σε κάνει κι εσένα να σκέφτεσαι αυτό που έγραψες και σου το υπογράμμισε, και θα δεις την ορθογραφία σου να απογειώνεται. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να του βάζεις τόνους, αλλά είναι καλύτερα να σου υπογραμμίζει αυτό παρά να σε αγριοκοιτάνε εδώ.  :) Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να απαλλαγείς και από ορθογραφικά και από... στραβοπληκτρολογήσεις (λέξη που θα σου υπογραμμίζει ο διορθωτής, για να έχουμε τη χαρά ότι κάτι ξέρουμε κι εμείς περισσότερο απ' αυτόν...).


----------



## pontios (Feb 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα Nickel

Ξϋπνεισα δύο φωρές σήμερα ,,δέν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε αυτό το εργαλείο .
Τώρα θά μαθαίνω μέ ταχύτητα φώτος.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Υ.Γ. δέν καταλαβαίνω γιατϊ οι λέξεις ξύπνεισα , φωρές, δέν, θά και μέ έχουν υπογραμμισθει ?


----------



## pontios (Feb 19, 2011)

Κατάλαβα γιατί τώρα ... υπέροχο εργαλείο 

Ευχαριστώ 

Χρηστος


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλημεροσπέρα, Χρήστο.

Το παραπάνω που έγραψα το υπογραμμίζει επειδή δεν το ξέρει, δεν είναι λέξη. Υπάρχουν επίσης λέξεις που δεν είναι φτιαχτές, είναι σωστές, αλλά δεν τις ξέρει ο διορθωτής και τις υπογραμμίζει. Εκεί κοιτάς στο Google για επιβεβαίωση. Τις μονοσύλλαβες (δεν, θα, με κ.λπ.) τις υπογραμμίζει επειδή τους βάζεις τόνο: δεν θέλουν τόνο οι μονοσύλλαβες (λίγες μόνο, όπως το _πού_ = where ή το _πώς_ = how, για να τα διακρίνουμε από τα _που_ = that, which και _πως_ = ότι).

Κάνε δεξί κλικ σε ένα πλαίσιο κειμένου και διάλεξε Languages κάτω από το Check Spelling και φρόντισε να είναι τσεκαρισμένο το English & Greek. Όταν μια λέξη είναι υπογραμμισμένη, κάνε δεξί κλικ επάνω της και θα σου δώσει προτάσεις για σωστή ορθογραφία. Εννιά φορές στις δέκα θα βρεις τη σωστή ορθογραφία εκεί. Καλή τύχη, λοιπόν, και γρήγορα να σου είναι αχρείαστα.


----------

